# Park picnic wine table anyone know where to get plans?



## Darrin7616 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## KBF0129 (May 19, 2015)

My wife just asked me to build her this same table! Found plan on Pinterest only. I don't have it, but would like it (especially hinge joint) if you find it. Thanks


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Check the Stumpy nubs thread. Someone over there just built one.


----------



## KBF0129 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks much
It will make her happy . . . 
And that makes me happy (you know what I mean)


----------



## mjhDS (May 24, 2015)

I'm having a hard time tracking down the plans on the Stumpy Nubs thread, has anyone else found them? Link or author would be great!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Firefighterontheside is the "Nubber" that built one. Don't know that he had any plans.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

bill and I both drew up plans, I can scan and post them if you'd like


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Woodworking for Mere Mortals built one last Friday on youtube.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

plans are here http://woodworking.formeremortals.net/2015/06/folding-wine-table-for-picnics/


----------



## marc7101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Steve from woodworking for mere mortals is on of my favorite woodworkers that I follow. I'm sure you will find his videos enjoyable and very helpful.


----------



## stiplady (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm trying to make this at the moment, but can't find any recommendations or details in the plan for the size of the metal spike in the WWMM plans, has anyone got any ideas what length it should be cut to?


----------



## Snowbeast (Sep 26, 2014)

I made several this summer and used 1/4" steel rod from Lowes. I bought two 36" lengths and cut them in half. I put 10" into the leg and left 8" out for sticking in the ground. Seemed to work well.


----------



## stiplady (Dec 21, 2015)

> left 8" out for sticking in the ground. Seemed to work well.
> 
> - Snowbeast


Thanks Snowbeast, I found 2 other people who had used 12" so I will start with that and I can always cut it shorter if I find it to be too long.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> https://joshuamurdock0.wixsite.com/tedsworkworking
> 
> Here are the plans and many more
> 
> ...


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> https://joshuamjjurdock0.wixsite.com/spamOrKeyloggerDO-NOT-CLICK
> 
> Here are the plans and many more
> 
> - BillyBob79


[/QUOTE]

I reported it, looks like a spambot. Try and edit your quote to remove that link.


----------

